# Is this a chicken of the woods?



## mathews_sux (Jun 1, 2011)

I noticed this guy a couple days ago next to one of my oak trees. Right now the mushrooms are everywhere in my yard. Is the mushroom above edible?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## spoikey (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes. Only the outer tender edges are egible and choice. Eat with caution and just a taste the first time. Some people get numbness in the mouth area with this one!


----------



## mathews_sux (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks for the info,If that's the case then the law mower is gonna eat it!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

spoikey said:


> Yes. Only the outer tender edges are egible and choice. Eat with caution and just a taste the first time. Some people get numbness in the mouth area with this one!


Never heard this? None of my mycology books say anything like that? Where did you get this "numbness of the mouth area" info from? 
Because of this statement this guy is gonna lawn mower a choice edible?
Some people get allergic reactions from certain mushrooms, this is why taste test 1st.
Swollen lips can be an symptom of an allergic reaction to these mushrooms, some can cause gastric upset as well but that can happen when eating any new mushroom to any individual.

Be sure you know of what you speak before you say anything! Please!

BD


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

I would trade ten of the yellow pored for one beutiful white pored chicken liked that! Flour it and fry like chicken strips. Dip in ranch and chase with a cold beer. Dam, i think im hungry now!


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

mathews_sux said:


> View attachment 40687
> 
> 
> I noticed this guy a couple days ago next to one of my oak trees. Right now the mushrooms are everywhere in my yard. Is the mushroom above edible?
> ...


They are not just edible, they are a choice mushroom.

You are very lucky to have those. Great eating.

Cut 'em up, bread 'em, and fry 'em and they taste just like chicken nuggets.

If you didn't want them in your yard I'm sure plenty of people would be more than happy to remove them for you. :lol:


----------



## spoikey (Jan 18, 2005)

bassdisaster said:


> Never heard this? None of my mycology books say anything like that? Where did you get this "numbness of the mouth area" info from?
> Because of this statement this guy is gonna lawn mower a choice edible?
> Some people get allergic reactions from certain mushrooms, this is why taste test 1st.
> Swollen lips can be an symptom of an allergic reaction to these mushrooms, some can cause gastric upset as well but that can happen when eating any new mushroom to any individual.
> ...


In some people it does cause an allergic reaction, not a poison reaction. As I said, some people. Also, depending what kind of tree it grows on, it can cause an upset stomach. I eat it whenever found and is a choice edible.


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

spoikey said:


> Yes. Only the outer tender edges are egible and choice. Eat with caution and just a taste the first time. Some people get numbness in the mouth area with this one!


Seems the specie partial to Conifers may be poisonous.....Avoid Chickens from Pines and possibly Black Cherry. I personally do not bother, too many better tasting shrooms.

From Cornell University Mycological Dept. Blog..

"Editors Aside: Recent mycological detective work has revealed differences in what was once considered to be just one speciesthere are in fact a handful of distinct species of Laetiporus in North America.2 Tom Volk briefly reviewed them back in 2001, but be aware that many field guides havent caught up yet with this improved taxonomy. In our area (northeastern North America), Laetiporus huroniensis is morphologically almost identical to Laetiporus sulphureus  the two can best be distinguished by where they grow and what they grow on. The conifer-loving Laetiporus huroniensis of the Great Lakes seems to cause poisoning more often than true L. sulphureus, and may also sometimes interbreed with the latter, making it even more difficult to distinguish one species from another. In western north America, true Laetiporus sulphureus does not occur, but at least two lookalikes do: Laetiporus gilbertsonii (on eucalyptus, and more frequently implicated in poisonings) and Laetiporus conifericola (on conifers). If you are unlucky, or sensitive to whatever unidentified toxin is in these, you may experience vomiting, chills, and perhaps mild hallucinationsI havent heard of any deaths. Yet there are many (probably over 90% of you) who eat these species with impunity, so its hard to know what to advise, except caution."


----------

